

Show HN: my side project inspired by HN post - jknupp

linkrdr (www.linkrdr.com), a personal link aggregator, was directly inspired by http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3555923 I read while browsing on HN. It's still a bit rough, but the concept is an interesting one and people have already shown interest.<p>Let me know what you think. Also, if anyone knows a good UX designer, email me :)
======
AjJi
The URL in the confirmation email
([http://linkrdr.com/accounts/confirm_email/62d7104dc94af7ccd4...](http://linkrdr.com/accounts/confirm_email/62d7104dc94af7ccd4569bab7c2f76f77b09a86c/))
throws an error for me:

'Settings' object has no attribute 'EMAIL_CONFIRMATION_DAYS'

Also, The error page is too verbose, I got all kind of paths and chunks of
code too

~~~
jknupp
Sorry for that, looks like my last git commit accidentally turned debug mode
on. I fixed the email issue too. Thanks for the heads up.

------
ColinWright
Clickables:

* <http://www.linkrdr.com>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3555923>

Signed in, tried to add a feed, threw an error, sent a feedback email, left.

Will try again later if I get a reply to remind me.

~~~
jknupp
Fixed. That was embarassing...

~~~
ColinWright
Better to be embarrassed with me - I understand how easy it is for something
trivial to slip through, and how important it is to give feedback instead of
just leaving.

You might want to add a feedback form page as well as having the email link -
dropping this directly into a form would've been easier than having to save
the page, open my email client, copy the address, etc, etc. No, my browser
doesn't automatically open my email client. just a thought.

When I get time I'll play again.

One question: define "relevant"

~~~
jknupp
Adding feedback as we speak...

'Relevant' is meant to mean 'relevant to your interest', defined by the
scoring algorithm.

For example: in a blog post containing 30 links, each link individually is
unlinkely to be relevant. However, if one of those 30 links is also linked in
a number of other feeds you subscribe to, this is a more 'relevant' link.
Also, if you tend to click on links from a certain domain often, future links
from this domain are more 'relevant'.

